# For those that have towed behind a Dasher



## neverthesamecar (Dec 2, 2006)

What's your hitch setup? I'd like to buy/build something heavy enough to tow a light car, just looking for some ideas.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

you need attachment for the front or back end of the dasher? I have the front on if you interested


----------



## neverthesamecar (Dec 2, 2006)

I need to buy or build a hitch so I can tow a trailer with my car.


----------

